# Diva Cup for teens?



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone have a teen that uses one? Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I don't have a teen, but I was one pretty recently, and used a Diva Cup. I loved it then, as now. I also really liked using sea sponges (not so much now, though).


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm planning to get pads for my DDs when they start AF. I have a diva cup, and will show them mine and how it works, and will buy them their own if they want, but I doubt they will.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The only issue I can see with it is by inserting it they may damage there hymen sp* I wont incourage dd to use one for this reason. If she wants to try it then I will let her of course. Honestly I have one and hate it







It is so messy when u pull it out I got blood all over everything including myself and after using it I had some major pains down there (have no idea if related but scares me now)


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRDCatLvr*
The only issue I can see with it is by inserting it they may damage there hymen

Why would DD damaging (breaking or stretching) their hymen be a bad thing? I understand it could hurt a bit, but I always thought it was good for it to be broken sometime during puberty/young adulthood so that it is gone before you become sexually active so that you don't have that pain during your first intercourse. I understand that you would expect quite a few years between DD getting AF and onset of sexual intercourse, so I'm not saying she should go out of her way to break it. But if it happens, why is that a problem? (Assuming you don't live in some culture that displays the honeymoon sheets).
Not being facetious, just genuinely curious- Is there some great benefit to an intact hymen that I don't know about?


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

Saw this on the main discussion page and it caught my eye...

I gave one to my then-16-yo sister. My mom is one of those who doesn't think girls will want to use tampons; at least THAT she got over when I started using them at 13, and never tried to convince my sister they were "only for older girls". But yeah, it wasn't that long ago that the same things were being said about tampons, and it seems like it is now pretty well accepted that tampons are a valid option for teenagers.

I like my keeper and extended that to my sister. She said it was quite uncomfortable to insert until she got the hang of it, and only the fact that she could check with me and ask what was and wasn't normal kept her from freaking out and never trying it again.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Just something I thought of really. I guess I am pretty victorian in some of my thinking.







: I cant really explain it honestly I guess the first time to me is supposed to hurt







: no benifit that I know about just was always very important to me.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I wanted to get one for my dd's 17th birthday, but she wanted her lip pierced instead.

She started using tampons when she was about 14 or 15 (I forget) so I'm not sure what her issue was with the cup, not so much pain as concern that it wouldn't fit right since she has never had a baby.

It could also have been the cost issue, since they are fairly pricey.

Right now we're using sea sponges ($1.50 apiece, so we just replace them when they get too funky) and no-frills homemade cloth pads.

A girlfriend suggested getting a 12 pack of washcloths at Costco for the latter, but since I don't have a Costco membership and I do have some old towels that are too frayed and ugly to hang in the bathroom, I just cut them into the proper shape for folding.

Much nicer and even easier:

When my teens were in diapers, Biobottoms sold a diaper insert to increase absorbancy without the bulk of double-diapering. When the kiddos learned to use the potty, these were the PERFECT shape to be recycled as pads with no sewing or folding involved.

Much earlier in my own history:

If anybody still uses the diaphragm for birth control, I used it just like a Diva Cup or a Keeper when I was dd's age and it worked just fine.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I probably would a older teen.I didn't start using tampons until I was 15. Funny story, I was at a girlfriends house sleeping over and she suggested we run through the sprinklers, well I said that I couldn't because of AF and pad, she said "hey, use one of my tampons" haha. I honestly thought that you peed out that same hole







Guess I should have paid more attention in health class.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

Well, I ordered one for myself, but not for her. She's only twelve, so she seems a little young for it, but she's been regular for about a year now. She's a big swimmer/camper/canoer/out-doorsey type of girl, which is why I was considering it. I'm going to try mine out for a while, then think about it for her again. I have no problems with her using tampons - she hasn't yet, but probably will want to this summer with swimming every day. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My 'almost' 13 year old hasn't started her period yet, but she doesn't want to use the Diva niether (already asked







) We do have a cloth stash built up for her.


----------



## LittleBee (Apr 27, 2006)

Does the Diva Cup have the same association with TSS (Toxic Shock Syndrome) as Tampons?


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LittleBee*
Does the Diva Cup have the same association with TSS (Toxic Shock Syndrome) as Tampons?

No because it doesn't absorb, just catches


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

We have a couple of teens on the MoonKeeperDivas group that use the Mooncup, Keeper or DivaCup with success. I imagine I could have, but I was an active kid and used tampons easily (which if you see a tampon after it absorbs, it does get bigger!).

When dd gets to that point, I will offer to buy her a Mooncup* if she wants one or cloth pads if not. If she insists on tampons or paper pads, I'll get her Natracare or Seventh Generation to avoid the dioxins that are in commercial pads/tampons.

*just because I use a Mooncup myself and it's just slightly shorter than a Diva.


----------



## LittleBee (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandora114*
No because it doesn't absorb, just catches

Excellent thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

